# Asus vg278h



## KillBoHn (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich besitze den Asus VG278H und bin sehr zufrieden, suche aber noch die optimalen Einstellung zum Zocken (Battlefield 3). 

Ich weiß ich kann da einige verschiedene Modis wählen aber ich bin so unentschlossen und frage euch mal was mir das beste Bild bescheren würde. 

Möchte ein klares scharfes Bild wenns möglich ist? Hoffe es gibt da ein paar Tricks oder Einstellungen oder Erfahrungen. 

Danke euch


----------



## Painkiller (31. Juli 2012)

Die perfekte Einstellung gibt es nicht. Jeder Mensch empfindet Farben anders. Daher sollte man den Monitor nach seinem persönlichen Geschmack einstellen. 
Die Modi welche es gibt, kannst du vergessen. Stell das lieber selber ein. Hier mal ein paar Programme und Tips.



Spoiler



- Monitortest
Der Monitorpionier "Eizo" bietet zum Beispiel auf seiner Website einen Monitortest zum kostenlosen Download an.
EIZO: Monitortest

- Windows 7
Was die wenigsten wissen ist, das Windows 7 bereits ein eigenes Tool  integriert hat, um den Monitor passend einstellen zu können.
_Startmenü --> Suchfeld --> colorcpl.exe --> Enter_

- Tool zum finden von Pixelfehlern
PRAD | Testprogramme | TFT-Test

- Schlierentest
PRAD | Testprogramme | Schlierentest

- All-in-One Test
PassMark MonitorTest - Test monitors and LCD flat panel screens


- Gedruckte Vorlage
Also ein z.B. Kalibrationsbild ausdrucken und zum Abgleich nehmen   (liefert schon einmal die passende Abstimmung für die Bearbeitung   eigener Drucksachen). Wenn Zweifel an der Farbechtheit des Druckers   bestehen, alternativ mit Printmedien versuchen, die ihre Inhalte (z.T.   zeitversetzt) auch digital anbieten (z.B. ältere PCGH-Artikel im alten   Heft und auf aktueller DVD. Dabei beachten dass Papier nicht immer   reinweiß ist)

- Der eigene Augen-Test
Unser meschliches Auge ist wohl noch immer der beste Test, um  festzustellen ob wir mit einem Bild zufrieden sind. Daher: Nie zu 100%  auf Programme und Tools verlassen, sondern ggf. manuell das Bild  abändern, bis es einem zusagt. 


Zu beachten ist jedoch folgendes:

- Stärkere Farbstiche können auch durch die Serienstreuung bedingt sein.   Ggf. lohnt sich ein Austausch des Monitors. (Neukauf oder RMA)
- Farbkorrekturen knabbern an der Zahl der darstellbaren Farben. Wer   eine Farbe stark runterregelt, riskiert Banding (ein Grund mehr für   Monitore, die so etwas gar nicht erst nötig haben) 						

Und was ist mit den kostenpflichtigen Tools/Geräten?

Einige Hersteller bieten kostenpflichtige Tools/Geräte zur Justierung  der Farbdarstellung an. Diese Tools sind aber für den Home-Anwender  (Außnahme: Hobby-Fotografen) unnötig. Die oben genannten Tools sind  völlig ausreichend für eine gute Farbkallibierung.

Für Hobby bzw. Profifotografen, Webdesigner, Videobearbeitung, AutoCAD  etc. sind diese hauptsächlich vorgesehen, da die Farbdarstellung auf  Grafiken, Fotos, Videos und Ausdrucken übereinstimmen muss. 

-  X-Rite
-  Datacolor
-  Pantone


----------



## KillBoHn (1. August 2012)

Danke werde ich morgen mal testen das eizo Tool

Danke für den Tipp. 

MfG


----------



## Emani (2. August 2012)

Mich würden auch mal eure Einstellungen Interessieren um mal zu sehen ob ich die gut finde oder nicht.

Habe auch einen von Asus 248 H


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2012)

Bevor ich da hunderte verschiedener Einstellungen probiere, würde ich mir lieber einmal die Arbeit machen, und den Monitor mit Hilfe der Tools richtig einzustellen.


----------



## KillBoHn (3. August 2012)

standard-mode
trace free 80
helligkeit 60
kontrast 75
smartview aus
Farben:
r 90
g 90
b 85 

das sind meine derzeitigen einstellungen.

MFG


----------



## Softy (5. August 2012)

KillBoHn schrieb:


> das sind meine derzeitigen einstellungen.



Wie Painkiller schon schreibt, empfindet jeder andere Einstellungen als optimal. Ich habe mal Deine Settings ausprobiert, wäre nicht mein Fall 

Ich bin vielleicht durch das jahrelange Glotzen auf Samsung Schirme schon vorgeschädigt (), daher bevorzuge ich recht kräftige und "knallige" Settings:

Standard-Mode, manchmal auch Theater- oder Landschaftsmodus
Trace Free 60
Schärfe 60
Helligkeit 75 (ist mir sonst zu dunkel mit 3D Brille)
Kontrast 80
Sättigung 60
Farben:
r 100
g 100
b 100 
Hautton: natürlich
Smart View: aus


----------



## KillBoHn (5. August 2012)

Werde deine auch mal testen mal schauen vllt gefallen mir die ja auch gut. 

Danke


----------



## Softy (5. August 2012)

Jop, das würde mich interessieren


----------



## KillBoHn (6. August 2012)

Also den standardmodus kann man ja nicht ganz verändern, also Sättigung und so. Also hab ich den landschaftsmodus mit deinen Einstellungen getestet, das wirkt mir alles zu grell und die Farben knallen mir zu sehr. Aber ist ja wirklich Geschmackssache.


----------

